# Donor eggs - Rejection?



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I have poor ovarian reserve and been advised donor eggs may be my best bet. I wonder if you are able to answer a few questions about use of donor eggs:-

1) Is there a danger that any embryo formed from donor eggs may be rejected by me

2) Does an egg donor have to be same blood group as me? 

3) I am told a test needs to be done to determine whether I am CMV positve or negative and the result needs to match the donor. Can you tell me how this test is done?

Many thanks,
Allison
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



AllisonT said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have poor ovarian reserve and been advised donor eggs may be my best bet. I wonder if you are able to answer a few questions about use of donor eggs:-
> 
> ...


----------

